# Aldi has essential oils $4.99 / .5 oz



## dixiedragon (Jul 18, 2019)

Bottles say 100% essential oil. Lavender, Eucalyptus, Tea Tree and Peppermint. This is a limited time offer. Also a diffuser. Also $4.99 for 4 oz sweet almond. 

https://www.aldireviewer.com/open-thread-welby-essential-oils-welby-ultrasonic-diffuser/


----------

